# I want the old style of dhcpcd back

## dman777

It used to be be I would do dhcpcd wlan0 and it would act like a single instance which was easy to control on my laptop. Now, with the new versions of Gentoo dhcpcd acts like a server that is a client handling multiple requests to retrieve ip leases. I hate this since I only ever use one single instance of dhcpcd. How can I get the old school behavior back with it and have it act like a single instance with verbose output?Last edited by dman777 on Tue Dec 10, 2013 3:03 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## szatox

What does your  `rc-confg show` and `ifconfig -a` say? What you used to do to start network device? (step by step, since I think it wasn't the common gentoo way and I don't understand what you want)

----------

## UberLord

Just remove dhcpcd from the default runlevel

OR

add this to /etc/conf.d/dhcpcd

```
command_args="wlan0"
```

----------

## dman777

 *UberLord wrote:*   

> Just remove dhcpcd from the default runlevel
> 
> OR
> 
> add this to /etc/conf.d/dhcpcd
> ...

 

Doesn't seem to be at enabeld at the default runlevel, but it does still run automatically upon bootup:

```
localhost one # rc-update 

             bootmisc | boot                         

                devfs |                       sysinit

              dmcrypt | boot                         

                dmesg |                       sysinit

                 fsck | boot                         

             hostname | boot                         

              hwclock | boot                         

              keymaps | boot                         

            killprocs |              shutdown        

                local |      default                 

           localmount | boot                         

              modules | boot                         

             mount-ro |              shutdown        

                 mtab | boot                         

               net.lo | boot                         

             netmount |      default                 

               procfs | boot                         

                 root | boot                         

              rsyslog |      default                 

            savecache |              shutdown        

                 swap | boot                         

            swapfiles | boot                         

               sysctl | boot                         

                sysfs |                       sysinit

         termencoding | boot                         

       tmpfiles.setup | boot                         

                 udev |                       sysinit

           udev-mount |                       sysinit

              urandom | boot                         

                  zfs |      default        
```

I don't want to do the 

```
command_args="wlan0"
```

[/quote] because I want old behavior of dhcpcd where it would run as a single instance.

```
localhost one # rc-config list

Available init scripts

  alsasound                 

  bootmisc                  boot

  consolefont               

  crypto-loop               

  dbus                      

  devfs                     sysinit

  device-mapper             

  dhcpcd                    

```

----------

## UberLord

Appending a single interface to the command line makes it run as single instance.

----------

## szatox

dhcpcd is the first service in alphabetical order that provides 'net'. That's why it's started even though it's not explicitly added to default runlevel

----------

